#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Technip Process Manual

## nomanfahmi

Here are some of Technip's manuals. If any body has other manuals, please share



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Technip Process Manual

----------


## cborrsan

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

----------


## ambrolite

please repost the link

----------


## enterdename

please repost the link. tq

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

please repost the link

Thanks in advance
Regards
S Rajamanickam

----------


## muhammad usman

When click the link, following "ERROR" message appears
"This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times."

*So please repost the link.*

Thanks

Usman

----------


## parham71

It doesn't work any longer;  plz upload it again .
Thank you.

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## aseptman

pl upload again

----------


## superandy

Attached the new link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

Superandy

----------


## Nephilim

> Attached the new link:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Cheers mate!

----------


## edta

> Attached the new link:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you. Very useful guides!

----------


## aseptman

Thanks, very useful

See More: Technip Process Manual

----------


## konoha

super!!

----------


## anysolutions

Thanks a lot....

----------


## maxky

Thank you very much.

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Harishchopr

Thanks

----------


## EHGebesy

Dear
Find the Technip design criteria manual on the following link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards
Emad Gebesy
Worley Parsons Egypt

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks alot

----------


## pram1902

Somebody pls load the Technip Manual again.

----------


## zhenlufan

would u like to upload again, thanks

----------


## AminA

The las been expiered,
Please upload it again.
Thanks
Amin

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much.

See More: Technip Process Manual

----------


## iancujianu6

Please anybody can upload the Technip Manual again as ifile link has expired. Many thanks!

----------


## mujtaba583

Good day ,
Kindly upload the Technip Process Manual again as ifile link has expired. 

Thank you

----------


## Ramesh11_2

hai,
i could not download this file due to it was expired..
so plz upload this file again..

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear ,

Please reload it.

It is both of links have no files.

thanks

----------


## francisblesson

anybody can upoad petrofac design practice.

Thanks.

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks... I was looking for them...

----------


## vin121

Could anyone upload these files again... its location says that file has been expired

thanks & Regards

----------


## mgprasanna79

link is dead can any one post it again

----------


## Nabilia

Technip - Process Engineering Design Guide.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is still active 302pgs

----------


## Atex

Thanks, Nabilia.

----------


## Arturo

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## jkshah74

it doen't work. Would you upload it again.



Thanks.See More: Technip Process Manual

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

they have been expired again

Please send it to.

engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

> Technip - Process Engineering Design Guide.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This is still active 302pgs

----------


## sreeja

Could u pls repost the link??

----------


## dhiraj

pls upload again

----------


## dhiraj

pls upload it again, its showing error ;;;;no such file

----------


## shirin

thank you very much for your kindly share

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## Nabilia

New link
Technip - Process Engineering Design Guide.pdf	  11.353 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aliahmad_437

plz send tje link again as it is no more working or you can send it to my email
aliahmad_706@yahoo.com

----------


## MALLON

plz send tje link again as it is no more working or you can send it to my email
yangqingsong3580@sina.com

----------


## sgrsth

Please reupload the link. It is not working.

----------


## Nabilia

Post 45

See More: Technip Process Manual

----------


## oilhunter

I wish I can have a copy of it...but I dont have access to all the links you have given (damn company rules filtered). :Dejection:

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Please reload the link again. It has expired.

Regards,

Amit

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please also post the electrical part .Same has already been discussed in the elecrtical part but no response is received..Lets have a corss functional coordination on this.. Thanks in advance
Saraswata

----------


## driftshade

all the link is dead,please upload again.thanks

----------


## chenshe9989

Could you please upload again.
Thanks a lot

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Nabilia,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## driftshade

all link is expired， please upload again。

----------


## john zink

have any Technip flare design manual ?

----------


## josefreitas

new link h-t-t-p://www.----.com/get/NFEEwCof/Technip.html

in 4shared
excuse this link are work fotos of technip people

----------


## RREEZZAA

please re upload again, i need it badly.
thanks in advance

----------


## rumimallick

Please send it to 
hashmisb@gmail.com

----------


## Nestor Aquino

> Technip - Process Engineering Design Guide.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Could you Upload again this file?



thanks in advance.See More: Technip Process Manual

----------


## bahtiar

thank you very much bro..

----------


## bahtiar

thank you very much bro..

but sorry, the link was unavailable now...

----------


## mridul

there is no such file.Plz upload again.....

----------


## oworowor

tnx you very much,,,
Superr guys..

----------


## khalid655

Dear Nabilia,

Please share again link is dead. thanks

----------


## abuanaselmasry

links are expired!

----------


## jacksp

Here is another link...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohasa

please share it again

----------


## engineer4207

Can anybody reshare all the Technip practices and manuals please.

----------


## khalid655

please share again thanks in advance

----------


## oworowor

here it is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oworowor

here it is



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Technip Process Manual

----------


## oguzhanoguz

Link is not valid anymore. Would you please upload the docs to a new link?

----------


## acier58

> Link is not valid anymore. Would you please upload the docs to a new link?



Copy and paste in your browser the following link.

*4shared.com/get/fJ516VeUba/Technip_-_PROCESS_ENGINEERING_.html*

----------


## carbonbeing

the file link is not valid. could you please upload again and share the link? thank you very much.

----------


## acier58

> Copy and paste in your browser the following link.
> 
> *4shared.com/get/fJ516VeUba/Technip_-_PROCESS_ENGINEERING_.html*







> the file link is not valid. could you please upload again and share the link? thank you very much.



Read my previous message.

----------


## mrbeen

> Copy and paste in your browser the following link.
> 
> *4shared.com/get/fJ516VeUba/Technip_-_PROCESS_ENGINEERING_.html*



link is working...

----------


## oguzhanoguz

Thank you

----------


## khalid655

link expired please share again

----------


## mutrosa

acier58

Thank you

----------


## safa aldin

Thank you very much

----------

